

"Tube" Blender-animated film launches fundraising campaign - TheSilentNumber
http://slashdot.org/submission/2025173/tube-blender-animated-film-launches-kickstarter
Bassam Kurdali's free culture 3D animation, "Tube" is nearing the final stages of production. After directing the first of the Blender Institutes "Open Movie Projects", Elephants Dream, Bassam wanted to prove that free software like Blender and PiTiVi are usable for independent filmmakers and that producing free cultural works can be a sustainable living too. The team has just launched a Kickstarter campaign to raise funds for the project and if the goal is met then we should see the final release in 7 months!
======
gbelote
Link to kickstarter page: [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1331941187/the-
tube-open...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1331941187/the-tube-open-
movie)

------
vibrunazo
For reference. Other open movies made by the Blender Foundation are Big Bucks
Bunny:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE7VzlLtp-4>

And Sintel:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRsGyueVLvQ>

------
rollypolly
Teaser:

[http://urchn.org/wp/wp-content/plugins/flash-video-
player/me...](http://urchn.org/wp/wp-content/plugins/flash-video-
player/mediaplayer/player.swf)

Looks great!

------
NathanKP
I remember seeing the teaser for this project about 3-4 years ago back when I
was still messing around with Blender. Blender has only gotten better since
then and I can't wait to see what they produce.

